# Anyone built or bought an end-mill sharpener?



## HMF (Jun 22, 2011)

I saw a picture of one somewhere- looks like a great machine to have.

Has anyone made one? Or bought one?


Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 23, 2011)

I got a good start on one, but decided I needed to finish the 7 1/2" rotary table to do some curved milling for it. I'm just about ready to get back to it.

[attachimg=1]

The spindle is supported by bushings made from high molecular weight polyethylene (no air at this point) and has an R8 socket to take my collets. The draw bar has a ball-bearing knob which should help with rotation for side flute sharpening. 

The lever on the base allows the tool to be tilted away from the grinder for the return pass. The base can be rotated to adjust the amount of fishtail on the end of the cutter. A lever with a curved track will enable quick adjustment between primary and secondary bevels.

Motor module and base are still to come.


----------



## BRIAN (Jun 23, 2011)

Now that looks like a good project to me Hawkeye. Please keep us up to date on this one.

Best regards  Brian.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 23, 2011)

The irony is that, since I joined this forum, I haven't spent any time in the shop. Too busy going through all the stuff on this site.


----------

